# Navy blazer over charcoal pants OK?



## Ash Newman (Oct 3, 2011)

Planning on a couple of grey suits in different shades with the ubiquitous navy blazer standing by for weekend dressing down utilising the suit pants instead of buying more slacks. Thinking one in mid grey and one in charcoal.

Is the navy blazer OK over the charcoal suit pants or should I get mid grey & light grey instead?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

The choice of a shade of grey to be worn with a blazer was discussed in length here quite recently. There are those who prefer charcoal, and to be sure charcoal is more formal than any lighter grey but from a distance the combination looks very much like a suit. The combination with the similarly toned charcoal pants takes away from the effect of the navy blazer and gives a mundane, dark, appearance. There are those who prefer a mid grey because it provides tonal contrast to the blazer. Given that a blazer is less formal than a suit it seems logical that it be worn with pants of different tone, pants that showcase the blazer. A third choice are pattered pants such as a houndstooth or shepard's check.


----------



## Ash Newman (Oct 3, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> The choice of a shade of grey to be worn with a blazer was discussed in length here quite recently. There are those who prefer charcoal, and to be sure charcoal is more formal than any lighter grey but from a distance the combination looks very much like a suit. The combination with the similarly toned charcoal pants takes away from the effect of the navy blazer and gives a mundane, dark, appearance. There are those who prefer a mid grey because it provides tonal contrast to the blazer. Given that a blazer is less formal than a suit it seems logical that it be worn with pants of different tone, pants that showcase the blazer. A third choice are pattered pants such as a houndstooth or shepard's check.


Sounds about right. Maybe 2 slightly different shades of mid grey. Not big on the really light greys.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

The key is to make sure there is enough tonal variation between the blazer and the trousers. You don't want to look like you got dressed in the dark.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

You can also go with different fabrics, say one flannel and one cavalry twill, but of course there are many good choices.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Medium grey is best, IMO.

The problem with doubling suit trousers for wear on their own is that they'll get even more disproportionate wear. That is, the trousers of a suit wear faster than the jacket. This is why you see so many orphaned vintage suit jackets.

Back when men wore suits more often, they would sometimes get a second pair of matching trousers and rotate them to reduce the wear. This is rarely done nowadays.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Ash Newman said:


> Planning on a couple of grey suits in different shades with the ubiquitous navy blazer standing by for weekend dressing down utilising the suit pants instead of buying more slacks. Thinking one in mid grey and one in charcoal.
> 
> Is the navy blazer OK over the charcoal suit pants or should I get mid grey & light grey instead?


 Ash,
Your question has received two very fine answers, but if I may, please consider that suit pants tend to show wear more quickly than jackets in normal use. Your proposition will only add to that wear and shorten the useful life of the suit as a suit. It will be more frugal for you to use the suits as they are intended and add different trousers to go with the blazer. A blue blazer is very versatile and tolerant of a number of applications where casual attire is appropriate. If you like, blue jeans, twill, different weights and patterns of wool, linen, and what have you may all be worn with a blazer in some circumstances. A pair of suit pants may serve as well, but the suit as a suit may be projected to have a reduced life span as a result. The usual thing at one time was to have a suit with two pair of trousers to alternate between and extend the useful life of the suit thereby. Not perhaps the answer to the question asked, but one which may serve you well in time. Another question one may find addressed within the site is what should one do with an orphaned suit coat...

Good fortune to you,
rudy


----------



## Ash Newman (Oct 3, 2011)

I sholud have mentioned that the suits will be with two trousers each so the wear should be faily consistant.


----------



## Ash Newman (Oct 3, 2011)

RM Bantista said:


> Ash,....................
> Another question one may find addressed within the site is what should one do with an orphaned suit coat...
> 
> Good fortune to you,
> rudy


On the orphaned suit coat, I'd say give it to a bum.
:icon_smile_big:

Ever noticed how many of the homeless/bum/wino types wear old suit coats and sometimes the whole suit? When I was a kid I used to think that winos were regular guys once who ( for some strange reason) decided to put on their best clothes on the day they decided to leave the job, house & wife to become bums and not take an overnight bag or any spare clothes!

That was before I got old enough to know about Salvation Army clothing depots etc.:redface:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

RM Bantista said:


> Ash,
> Your question has received two very fine answers, but if I may, please consider that suit pants tend to show wear more quickly than jackets in normal use. Your proposition will only add to that wear and shorten the useful life of the suit as a suit. It will be more frugal for you to use the suits as they are intended and add different trousers to go with the blazer. A blue blazer is very versatile and tolerant of a number of applications where casual attire is appropriate. If you like, blue jeans, twill, different weights and patterns of wool, linen, and what have you may all be worn with a blazer in some circumstances. A pair of suit pants may serve as well, but the suit as a suit may be projected to have a reduced life span as a result. The usual thing at one time was to have a suit with two pair of trousers to alternate between and extend the useful life of the suit thereby. Not perhaps the answer to the question asked, but one which may serve you well in time. Another question one may find addressed within the site is what should one do with an orphaned suit coat...
> 
> Good fortune to you,
> rudy


I believe I already said that!


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

We were posting in concert, I think. When I began there were two replies and when finished eight.

Regards,
rudy


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I figured. Just ribbing you.


----------



## Ash Newman (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW Jovan,

Are you blokes in Florida still doing the linen suit, pastel T & canvas shoe thing or did that get old?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You've been watching too much Miami Vice.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes. I have done so, do, and will. But that said, navy and charcoal aren't just two colors, they're many colors. And some versions will harmonize better than others. And the shirt, tie and PS you wear with them will also affect how well they blend.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you talking spring and summer here? And if so I would either go tropical wool or linen. My recollections of Brisbane is that it is even more humid than Sydney in Summer. 

So which ever way you go with the colours I think you would want something that breathes and holds its shape in heat and humidity.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

After starting an extremely similar thread on the traditional clothing side of AA, I can offer my own experience on this matter....
1. This look works for me, under certain circumstances

2. This issue can be debated, and I see both sides on it...

3. I had pictures posted, and honestly just took them down once I had made up my mind that this look works for me.

Here are the particulars, as I see them.... I will wear this when looking for a sober, unremarkable appearance. My usual attire of khakis/blazer and repp or other bold tie gives way to (and here is the key) charcoal pants of different material than the blazer, which is preferably flannel (for it's richness of color), and sommething like a madder necktie (because of it's mellowness). This becomes my _alternative_ to wearing a suit- that is, I am "dressed up" from normal, but really all that has changed is materials...see??

It took actually doing this (and starting a thread of my own) to become comfortable with it, and I understand that this is not for everyone. Good luck with whatever you decide :icon_smile:


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> The key is to make sure there is enough tonal variation between the blazer and the trousers. You don't want to look like you got dressed in the dark.


I'd go for the lighter grey with the navy blazer, for the contrast... and cos charcoal pants + navy blazer reminds me of a school uniform. jus don't wear black shoes :icon_smile:


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Pliny said:


> I'd go for the lighter grey with the navy blazer, for the contrast... and cos charcoal pants + navy blazer reminds me of a school uniform. jus don't wear black shoes :icon_smile:


Or a security guard.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I'm going to have an aneurysm if that look is compared to a security guard again.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I think I'm going to have an aneurysm if that look is compared to a security guard again.


Ha. It IS what I wore as a security guard, whilst in college. I suspect security firms chose this look because it does look good on most men and because of its associations with the upper classes. Have it been usurped? I don't know.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps a polyester navy blazer and a pair of 60/40% poly/wool trousers, combined with a cheap white shirt and, at best, a navy/wine colored stripe tie, and all stacked on top of a pair of Bate's "floataway" corfram PTBs. Upgrade the jacket and trousers to an all wool fabric, featuring canvased construction in the jacket and with the trousers lined (at least) to the knees, upgrade the shirt, tie and shoes and you have a whole different animal...if still a security guard, at least a very well dressed security guard!


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps a polyester navy blazer and a pair of 60/40% poly/wool trousers, combined with a cheap white shirt and, at best, a navy/wine colored stripe tie, and all stacked on top of a pair of Bate's "floataway" corfram PTBs. Upgrade the jacket and trousers to an all wool fabric, featuring canvased construction in the jacket and with the trousers lined (at least) to the knees, upgrade the shirt, tie and shoes and you have a whole different animal...if still a security guard, at least a very well dressed security guard!


Concur. Much of the time, the security guard's blazer and grey trousers are ill fitting, too, with the trouser hems pooling around the shoes, and the shoes are some soft leather that won't take a shine. Regardless, if you wear this and are standing around at the mall, waiting for the missus, you just might be asked where the restrooms are. It's like wearing a white dinner jacket at a nice restaurant....


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A sack blazer with three buttons, rollover lapel to second button, natural shoulders, patch pockets, etc. is going to set you apart from all the security guards I've seen.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Jovan said:


> A sack blazer with three buttons, rollover lapel to second button, natural shoulders, patch pockets, etc. is going to set you apart from all the security guards I've seen.


Or DB blazer. I've never seen a DB blazer on a security guard here in the US. Actually, I've scarcely seen a DB blazer on _anyone_ here in the US.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen one on someone I knew in Canada. Does that count?


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark grey is fine.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I think I'm going to have an aneurysm if that look is compared to a security guard again.


A zippy tie is the antidote. And brown or burgundy shoes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A zippy tie would seem to make it worse! :icon_smile_big:

https://www.amazon.com/Buy-Your-Ties-Mens-Zipper/dp/B0014TCTJQ


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> Or DB blazer. I've never seen a DB blazer on a security guard here in the US. Actually, I've scarcely seen a DB blazer on _anyone_ here in the US.


I have a couple that always draw complements on casual days when I wear blazers and odd jackets instead of suits. People of all ages and backgrounds seem to appreciate this sort of thing. I don't know why more don't take it up as a regular thing.

rudy


----------



## temple_gym (Oct 10, 2010)

I say mid grey/light gray. If you have a plain Navy blazer, consider a gray plaid/checkered pants. It adds a little bit of details to an otherwise plain combo. Oh yes, and don't forget that brown brogues! Good luck!


----------

